# Which Sedona Resort is best



## sbfrench (Nov 20, 2006)

I'd like to put in a trade for Sedonna for April, which resorts are best?  I keep seeing Arroyo Roble come up, would that be the best choice?  Also, is April a good time to go?


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 20, 2006)

As a TUG member, you can see the rating and reviews for the resorts in sedona


----------



## sbfrench (Nov 21, 2006)

I realize that I can read reviews, I still would like personal opinions, a lot of people don't write reviews but do answer questions here.  

There's 3 timeshares that come up for the dates we want to go , Sedona Springs, Sedona Pines and Arroyo Roble Resort.  Which one of those have the best setting for views.

Also, is April or May the better month to go, I'm thinking May might be getting very hot.


----------



## jperkins (Nov 21, 2006)

arroyo is great with a great location.  Can't speak for the others but you can't go wrong at AR


----------



## eal (Nov 21, 2006)

Sedona Springs is very nice, spacious units with modern decor.  

Sedona Pines are mobile homes, yuk!  

Arroyo Roble has two-storey town homes, kinda dark but in a great location by Oak Creek.

We own two weeks at Villas of Sedona, the sister resort of Sedona Springs.  In the past few years I have found myself depositing the Villas unts with II, HTSE and SFX, where they trade well (they trade fine with RCI too, I just don't like RCI).  Then I do an exchange for Arroyo Roble with one of my less-easily-traded timeshares, and there always seems to be plenty of availability.  

We are going to Arroyo Roble for the 3rd time in 2007 and I can hardy wait!


----------



## Hophop4 (Nov 21, 2006)

We went in June and the weather was nice.  The heat didn't bother us, guess we are use to Houston huminity. Late in the afternoons it felt cool by the pool.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Nov 23, 2006)

Of the three you offered, I would say the BEST is probably not even on the list. Perched high on the hill in the very center of town is the Hyatt Pinon Pointe. Of the three, I would lean towards the AR - especially if you can get a downstairs, creekside unit. It's 80 degrees in Phoenix today and 65 in Sedona. It's hard to say what the weather would be like in May or June.  I don't like the cold so I would go with early June (just after Memorial Day rush).


----------



## mdurette (May 4, 2016)

Did a search for Sedona, AZ   Not a lot of info out there.   Came up with this old thread.

Considering a stay there this summer.   I use RCI and II.   Looking for updated info on resort suggestions.   

Options are:
Hyatt Pinon Pointe - this is my first choice so far.
Sedona Summit
The Ridge on Sedona Golf
Sedona Pines resort


Would prefer family friendly with great pool and activities if possible.   We don't golf.   Our vacations are typically spent 1/2 time enjoying resort and other 1/2 of time exploring the area.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 4, 2016)

We have exchanged into Sedona Summit three or four times and like it.


----------



## derb (May 4, 2016)

*I am staying at sedona springs now and will try to get 
it again next year, Two story with master bedroom upstairs 
and a 20 by 20 open loft area.  If you can take stairs, I
strongly recommend  sedona springs. Centrally located
within easy walking distance to food stores and walgreens.
Its an easy 9. April is a great time,  sometimes nippy.]*


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 4, 2016)

We are staying at Sedona Summit the week before July 4th, not including the holiday.  It will be hot, but I can take dry heat, being from Colorado.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 4, 2016)

mdurette said:


> Did a search for Sedona, AZ   Not a lot of info out there.   Came up with this old thread.
> 
> Considering a stay there this summer.   I use RCI and II.   Looking for updated info on resort suggestions.
> 
> ...



I've stayed at the Hyatt 4 times and at the Ridge once.  They are both nice.  I have also talked with a relative who stays at both the Ridge and the Summit - - she said that the rooms are virtually identical but that she slightly prefers the Summit.  The Sedona pines is silver rated (ii) I think, but gets really good reviews.

So this is a "no brainer" - you'll probably enjoy any of the four.  The availability of the Hyatt is lower than the other three.


----------



## Seaport104 (May 4, 2016)

I just came back from Sedona and had the same questions, did tons of research and was able to check out the location of Summit and Sedona Pines since I asked to get dropped off last on a Grand Canyon tour. So here are my take aways-

- I am so happy I booked the Hyatt! The location was perfect. We walked everywhere. The only time we used the car (other than to/from Phoenix airport) was to go to Flagstaff, West Sedona for groceries and more restaurant choices. 

- From the Hyatt, you are literally right there next to fast eats such as Chipotle, Wildflower Bread, Starbucks that is part of the Hyatt Pinon Pointe shops, Pink Jeep Tour across the strip, all the strip (about 6 blocks) of Uptown Sedona and Telipauque (probably spelled that wrong) with great art shops and restaurants.

- I rented an owner's week and had fabulous red rock views and can see Hyatt Pinon Pointe shops from my balcony.

- Parking is limited on the "strip" so being able to walk everywhere was great. When my daughter and her best friend just wanted to do their own thing for the day, they can just walk out the door and not have to drive them around.

- The next best location to me is Arroyo Roble which is towards the end of the "strip" but I didn't care for the 2 floor layout. 

- It was unusually chilly in Sedona last week. First 2 days was typical weather for end of April- bright sun in the 70's but the remainder of the week was chilly and last Friday there were thunderstorms in Sedona. It was too cold for the pool even though the Hyatt pools were heated. We were limited to the hot tub.

- Last week, when we went to Flagstaff there was snow and hail! Again all the locals told us the weather we experience was not the norm. We had fun anyway but I sure am glad I packed additional sweaters and brought extra light jackets for layering.

- The rest of the timeshares would have required a drive to get to the "strip" so when I go back, I will definitely stay at the Hyatt again.

- Hyatt is April is definitely doable via II. I planned this trip last minute when all the Hyatt availability was gone but I've seen Hyatt April weeks 5-6 months out but they go quickly since I've been thinking of going for the past couple years so I've watched availability. I was kicking myself because the same week I went I remember seeing it when the bulk banking came out and thought maybe I should confirm that but since I wasn't sure I didn't.

Happy to answer any questions. If you want pics, PM me your email.


----------



## dsmrp (May 5, 2016)

sbfrench said:


> I realize that I can read reviews, I still would like personal opinions, a lot of people don't write reviews but do answer questions here.
> 
> There's 3 timeshares that come up for the dates we want to go , Sedona Springs, Sedona Pines and Arroyo Roble Resort.  Which one of those have the best setting for views.
> 
> Also, is April or May the better month to go, I'm thinking May might be getting very hot.



We've stayed at Sedona Springs and (I think) Sedona Summit, and the units we were in didn't have any views.  The Summit interiors were slightly nicer than Spring's and 'resort' is much bigger. But Springs was fine. Summit is much farther away from the 'downtown' tourist area.

Our first trip was in mid-May 8-10 yrs ago, and the weather was great; not too hot, and only just slightly cold early in morning and at night.


----------



## lizap (May 5, 2016)

I'll second the Hyatt.  Fabulous location on a hill with excellent views, and close to town.  The 1 and 2 BRs are very nicely furnished.




Seaport104 said:


> I just came back from Sedona and had the same questions, did tons of research and was able to check out the location of Summit and Sedona Pines since I asked to get dropped off last on a Grand Canyon tour. So here are my take aways-
> 
> - I am so happy I booked the Hyatt! The location was perfect. We walked everywhere. The only time we used the car (other than to/from Phoenix airport) was to go to Flagstaff, West Sedona for groceries and more restaurant choices.
> 
> ...


----------



## VegasBella (May 7, 2016)

I have only stayed at Sedona Pines so I can't really compare. But Sedona Pines has fantastic views. Plus it's closest to red Rock which has great views. You can't really go too wrong in Sedona IMO though. So I would be most concerned with amenities and location. If you want to walk to shopping or dining then Sedona Pines will not work. But if you want peaceful seclusion with gorgeous views then Sedona Pines is great. 

Sedona Pines is not "mobile homes." They are cottages - which means no shared wall with your neighbor. And you get a nice big deck and front door parking. We loved our stay at Sedona Pines last November: http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1824002&postcount=18


----------



## Neesie (May 13, 2016)

It's been over ten years since I've been to Sedona (I know, I need to go back!) so take my opinion or leave it.  I loved Arroyo Roble and their "in town" location.  They also had an indoor/outdoor pool.  Sedona Springs had a more updated decor and I really liked their units too.  I didn't care as much for the Villas of Sedona.  The units were just okay but what I found unacceptable was being asked to leave the pool - after I'd already gotten in and got my hair wet!  A group of local ladies was doing water aerobics and I was told they had rented the pool (unbeknownst to me, a paying guest).  I asked if I could join them and was told flat out No.  So much for the hospitality industry.:annoyed:


----------



## ottawasquaw (May 31, 2016)

VegasBella said:


> Sedona Pines is not "mobile homes." They are cottages - which means no shared wall with your neighbor. And you get a nice big deck and front door parking.



I just have to reiterate VegasBella's review of Sedona Pines. I've read the aversions to this "RV" timeshare for years. The units are on the small side. I mention that if you are a large group or a large person.

These are Park Models. It is a specific sort of RV that is not meant to be moved around. They are commercially transported and connected to standard utilities like your home. They do afford quite a bit of privacy as there are no shared walls. There are lots more windows which means fresh air and natural light. I've seen the hot air balloons from the clearstory windows many times. There's a manmade babbling brook just outside your bedroom windows if you like that sort of thing.

There's the largest outdoor, heated, saltwater pool of any resort in Sedona in addition to a large adults-only lounging pool. There's miniature golf on-site, yoga, art classes, evening lectures about the wildlife and rocks and a flute concert.

As an owner and last-minute booker, I frequently have trouble getting in. And, you won't find this resort on eBay. The MF's are very reasonable! 

For anyone interested in the "Tiny Home" movement, it might be an interesting place to stay. Great access to hiking, Jerome, the wineries, Cottonwood, etc.


----------



## mdurette (Nov 5, 2016)

mdurette said:


> Did a search for Sedona, AZ   Not a lot of info out there.   Came up with this old thread.
> 
> Considering a stay there this summer.   I use RCI and II.   Looking for updated info on resort suggestions.
> 
> ...




Quick update:  Thanks for all that replied.  II matched up an OGS a couple weeks ago and we are headed to Hyatt Pinon Pointe!    Very excited about this!!!


----------

